# Short Form 1



## Not Important (Jan 18, 2002)

Who incorporates double factors into their short form 1?

Are these double factors changing the form from blocks to strikes, manipulations, pins or throws?

Or just allowing for us to have more opportunity within the form to do either a block, strike, pin, throw, or manipulation?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2002)

I've taken some Kenpo classes and they pushed the double factor blocks heavily.  My opinion is that it adds opportunity while reinforcing the defensive aspects.

Keep in mind, I'm not a kenpo expert by any means.  Gou or Big Guy may be able to shed more light on this one.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 18, 2002)

Can you explain that a little bit more for a newbie?  What's
double factoring?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 18, 2002)

Double Factoring 

It entails utilizing dual movements to defend yourself.  these moves can incorporate any combination of blocks, parries, and checks.  it also refers to sophisticated moves which are dually defensive and offensive.

That is the technical term.

In lay mans terms one block into an other i.e right inward block folowed by a left block as the right hand chambers into a right backward elbow.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 20, 2002)

I like to double factor because as Huk Planas says, "You have to open the door, and close the door on the attack."

But I also feel it is part of the Major/Minor concept.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 20, 2002)

I have been told that all blocking is part of Double Factoring.  Does anybody know if it is true?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm not a kenpo man, but in Okinawa-te, quite a few of our forms utilize double factor blocking, though my instructor calls it 'double-tapping'.

I tend to think of it as a safety check, like when using your live hand in the FMA to check a blocked or deflected strike.  It's a way of making sure the attacking limb behaves and stays put after being blocked/parried.

Cthulhu


----------



## Not Important (Jan 21, 2002)

In Short form one if you utilize the double factors, the right hand on the 1st inward block can grab the wrist and the left hand will come across the path of the right hand mainting the wrist in a double factor motion. This will put the opponent in a wrist flex, and when you complete the stance you will throw them to the ground with little effort.

If you look at the form thrown in a combination punch right jab or push, followed by a step through right the right hand will trap the arm and you can utilize the left to control, break, or throw your opponent with the left block as you settle in your stance with little effort.

Please let me know what you all think, and what other areas this happens.


----------



## Kenpo viking (Mar 4, 2002)

You are correct Mr no important the advance way of looking at this basic form is that it has a very big value when it comes to the blocks. Breaks are made all over the form.

The double factor is to teach the student to work with both hands depending on point of origin. And for safety reasons you always try to have an inward motion before a outward, downward or upward to protect the center line.

Respectfully

Ingmar Johansson
Ed Parker's Kenpo


:asian: :viking2: :viking3:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 5, 2002)

After the "Ideal Phase" of Short Form 1 is understood then you expand into the what if.....

You will find a world of definitions and uses for actions that you have just learned.  There is much more there than 8 blocks..... LOL

Variable Expansion (when used) is awesome.

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 7, 2002)

As advanced practioners we often say it is much more than it appears, and the beginner looks so hard that they miss the initial lesson.  I think show the form as it should be taugh with out eluding to what else is there and just question people until they find the answers.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 7, 2002)

That's what I mean by "understood" THEN an only then start with the options.  If you start talking all about what else is in the form it can be depressing for the beginning student and overwhelm him/her.   Once again, I refer to this thing called the "Process"  this is a "PROCESS" to show all this material at the correct time and now unload on the students all at once.  

Now Seminars are an exception.......... I have been accused of at times going way beyond the normal limit of knowledge during workshop....... I'm not trying to overload anyone just give them insights into what "can be"!  Some however, have tried to absorb all of it at once and been frustrated.......... hee hee....... how silly... I personally couldn't have absorbed even a part of what I talk about during these seminars.  

A funny story....... Tom Kelly taught me the freeystyle techniques for Yellow Belt during a seminar........ 8 simple movements!  I thought it was the end of the world.  Man how can he remember all these options......... I thought........... LOL........ once I practiced them and realized what was there I found that "I" was making it much harder than it was...... BTW (I was a Brown Belt at the time).
:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 7, 2002)

I remeber this one seminar with some crazy guy form the desert who took short form 1 and then used variable expansion, and most of the class needed a road map to get back to the starting point.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 7, 2002)

Did you ask if he also taught map reading?

 :asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Did you ask if he also taught map reading?
> 
> :asian: *



Do you teach map reading.  i still remeber the looks on some of the faces when you had them do Short one with cat stances.  Mouths hung open til they almost reached the floor.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 7, 2002)

Well, hee hee, I hate to tell them ...... but that is just scratching the surface.  lol
:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 13, 2002)

Lets go  a little deeper on this topic.  I love short form 1.  I often use it when introducing a weapon to the student.  I have seen goldendragon talk about variable expansion on short form one and we did play with it some.  What else can be done with short form one.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 13, 2002)

What else do you want to know?


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 14, 2002)

> What else do you want to know?



What is meant by "variable expansion"?

:shrug: 

Chuck


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2002)

Variable Expansion as defined by Ed Parker was..."The ability to randomly select solutions, or build upon precepts, as a result of having a thorough knowledge of the principles and concepts of the Martial Arts".  It  also is the exploring or study of all the possible variations and expanded possibilities of any particular segment of the system.  A sophisticated point of view with multi  references.

:asian:


----------

